# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Спиртные напитки

## Alex

*Что такое хороший коньяк?* *Какие чувства он должен вызывать? 
Коньяк это песня. Песня вкуса и эстетики.
Многие производители благородного напитка уделяют внимание только эстетике вкуса. Первично содержание, а не форма. 
Совершенство вкуса в полной мере относится к элитному коньяку Hennessy Ellipse. Но мастерам купажа было мало великолепного вкуса двухсотлетних коньячных спиртов с легкими тонами благородной бочки, нужна была песня. 
Итак:
Декантер Hennessy Ellipse — настоящее произведение искусства. Эллиптический стан бутылки, легкая, летящая форма, подчеркивает эксклюзивность марки. Настоящего ценителя коньяка приятно удивит тот факт, что каждая бутылка изготавливается вручную, качество стекла контролируется мастерами коньячного дома Hennessy и заботливо нумеруется. Но не ждите огромных чисел. Всего будет выпущено не более 2000 бутылок. Большая часть которых продана еще на этапе презентации серии. Семь полусфер объема бутылки подчеркивают эксклюзивность семи уникальных коньячных спиртов, бережно отобранных мастерами для благородного напитка. По заявлению мастеров каждая составная часть напитка придирчиво отбиралась из сотен лучших спиртов. Они рассматривались  не как отельный коньяк, а в сочетании, сочетании истинного купажа.
Цена прелестного напитка в прошлом году (год выпуска серии) составила чуть более 7000.00 евро. Стоит понимать, сейчас она много выше, что лишний раз подтверждает: отличный коллекционный коньяк  — несомненно, один из выгоднейших способов инвестирования средств.*

----------


## Asteriks

На всех важных торжествах принято пить шампанское. Вы любите пить шампанское? Какое?

----------


## Irina

Я шампанское не пью, хотя и очень люблю. Нравятся полусладкие его разновидности.

----------


## Irina

*Виды шампанских вин*

В зависимости от количества сахара, добавляемого после дегоржажа, шампанские вина бывают следующих видов:

Brut (Брют) - менее 15 граммов сахара на литр.

Extra dry (Экстра драй), очень сухое - от 12 до 20 граммов сахара на литр.

Sec (Сэк), сухое - от 17 до 35 граммов сахара на литр.

Demi-sec (Деми сек), полусухое - от 33 до 50 граммов сахара на литр.

 ШампанскоеВ зависимости от других признаков можно различить еще несколько видов шампанского:
Champagne Millesime (Шампань Миллезим) Речь идет о шампанском, производимом из винограда урожая определенного года (естественно, только одного из самых лучших). При его производстве не прибегают к смешиванию вин урожаев разных годов. Однако именно этот вид шампанского большинство производителей выдерживают дольше всего.

Champagne Blanc de blancs (Шампань Блан дэ блан)Это шампанское, как указывает его имя («белое из белых»),

производится только из белого сорта винограда - Шардоне.

Champagne Blanc de noirs (Шампань Блан дэ нуар)Это шампанское, название которого означает «белое из черных», вырабатывается исключительно из красных сортов винограда - Пино Нуар и Пино Менье.

Champagne Rose (Шампань Розе) Розовое шампанское. Его цвет образуется в результате недолгого вымачивания кожицы красного винограда в сусле или реже путем смешивания красного и белого вина.Также бывает несколько видов бутылок шампанского в соответствии с их емкостью.

Magnum (Магнум) - 1,5 литра

Jeroboam (Жеробоам) - два магнума, то есть 3 литра

Rehoboam (Реобоам) - три магнума, то есть 4,5 литра

Mathusalem (Матузалем) - четыре магнума, то есть 6 литров

Salmanazar (Сальманазар) - содержит 6 магнумов, то есть 9 литров.

Balthazar (Бальтазар) - 8 магнумов и 

Nabuchodonosor (Набюкодонозор) - 10 магнумов существовали ранее, но в настоящее время не выпускаются.

Как читать этикетку

- Обязательно слово Champagne;

- Название вина и фирмы, регистрационный номер фирмы;

- N.M. - производители, продающие вино через свою торговую сеть;

- M.A. - только реализаторы;

- R.M. - мелкие производители вина с отдельных участков;- C.M. - небольшие кооперативы;

- Слово Cuvee означает, что шампанское из лучшего виноградного сока, первым выходящего из-под пресса после одного первоначального нажатия;

- Taille - вторая порция сусла после самотека;

- Millesime - из винограда урожая одного года;

- Brut Reserve - ассамбляж лучших сортов;

- Collection - коллекционное, тираж ограничен;

- Grand Crus - с лучших виноградников Шампани;

- Premier Crus - с виноградников, вторых по качеству;

- R.D. (recemment degorge) - освобождено от осадка непосредственно перед продажей. Бутылки для шампанских вин имеют свою историю. Сначала монах Дом Удар в конце XVII века заметил, что вино в темных бутылках получается лучшего качества. В 1800 году была найдена современная форма шампанской бутылки аптекарем Франсуа из Шалона. Такая бутылка способна выдержать внутреннее давление углекислого газа. Для шампанизации во Франции применяют бутылки разной вместимости со специальными названиями: кар - 0,2 литра; деми - 0, 4 литра; медиум - 0,6 литра; бутылка - 0,8 литра; магнум - 1,6 литра; жеробоам -3,2 литра. Наилучшее шампанское получается в больших бутылках. Именно из них поливают друг друга победители этапов Формулы–1. В России используются бутылки 0,8 литра и редко 0,4 литра.

----------


## BiZ111

А вот я свежий не могу, очень уж жёстко идёт. Вымачивать сигару в нём - одно удовольствие

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Хлебнём самогоночки?
книга.качаем, гоним...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Водка. Как с ней разобраться?*

*Американские ученые из университета Цинциннати, что в штате Огайо, как-то озадачились темой популярности тех или иных сортов водки: отчего больше, например, покупают этот бренд, а не тот?*

Университетские химики не ломали бы, конечно, сильно голову, если бы знали подход к проблеме россиян.

Мы-то, россияне, точно знаем, что вне зависимости от сортов, брендов, этикеток, формы бутылки и прочих пустяков, водка бывает только двух видов: хорошая или очень хорошая.

Тем не менее, химики из Цинциннати, информирует интернет-издание LiveScience, решили все-таки как заправские сыщики докопаться до причин превосходства одних сортов водки над другими.

И вот на что они наткнулись в ходе своего расследования.

Разумеется, прежде взяли "Столичную", а также продукцию от таких водочных производителей как Belvedere, Grey Goose, Skyy и OVAL.

Налив себе из графина ото всюду и убедившись, что водка на цвет – бесцветная и прозрачная, а на вкус – в целом безвкусная, химики потянулись к колбам и углубились в тонкий химический анализ, не совсем доверяя своему обонянию и вкусовым рецепторам.

И – эврика!

По ходу изысканий ученые выяснили, что каждый сорт водки обладал своей индивидуальной композицией – различной концентрацией скоплений тех или иных составляющих продукт молекул.

Имя им – этиловые гидраты.

Именно уникальное, свойственное только этому сорту водки распределение в химическом составе этих самых скоплений молекул и определяет, убеждены исследователи, то искомое отношение и предпочтение, которое потребитель отдает одному сорту 40-градусной над другой.

Причем, разъясняют эксперты любопытствующей публике и любителям водки в специализированном издании Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry ("Журнал по вопросам сельскохозяйственной и пищевой химии"), даже в отсутствие в широком понимании "вкуса" у этого крепкого напитка, знатоки со стажем способны объяснить ощущаемые ими преимущества одного сорта над конкурентом.

Как известно, еще в своей докторской диссертации от 1865 года химический гений Менделеев установил, что водка должна на 40% состоять из чистого этилового спирта и на 60% - из дистиллированной воды.

Тогда-то, дескать, и образуются скопления (грозди) молекул, получивших название "гидраты".

Последователи Менделеева из Цинциннати добавляют: то, как выстраиваются различные группы молекул, зависит от трех главных присутствующих в водке "игроков" – скоплений молекул воды, молекул этилового спирта и временных, похожих на клеть, групп молекул этилового спирта, окруженных молекулами воды.

Поэтому сорта водки с повышенным содержанием соединений молекул воды воспринимаются как "водянистые".

В других же сортах, напротив, выявилось большее число скоплений или соединений молекул этилового спирта в виде клетей, окруженных молекулами воды.

Реже всего встречались так называемые скопления чистого спирта, поскольку они появлялись только в тех случаях, когда пропорции алкоголя зашкаливали за 44%.

Результаты исследования четко указывают на то, что "прописанная" Менделеевым формула 40-процентного содержания спирта в водке дает нужный баланс, при котором ни соединения молекул дистиллированной воды, ни чистого спирта не способны доминировать в продукте.

Больше же всего в таком случае в водке обнаруживаются эти, похожие на клети, молекулярные структуры этилового спирта и воды.

Впрочем, изыскатели так и не определили, почему, собственно, каждый отдельно взятый сорт водки отличается от другого бренда композицией этих самых молекулярных соединений.

Видимо, потребуются дополнительные изыскания.

Сейчас исследователи из Цинциннати призвали компьютерную симуляцию, с помощью которой намерены углубленно изучить связи, возникающие между молекулярными структурами в различных сортах водки.

----------

